# What is that word?



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2008)

Often in transcription the transcriber will inadvertently skip text between the first occurrence of a word and the next close occurrence of the same word. I've heard there is a word for this in MSS studies. What is it?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok. With that out of the way, serious answers please. I had heard there is a technical term.


----------



## ReformationArt (Jan 18, 2008)

homoeoteleuton

CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Biblical Criticism

Is the Bible Reliable?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 18, 2008)

Good job, Pastor Moody! That's it.


----------

